# Classifieds > Testimonials >  Warning -  FrogSupply is same business as USA Frogs

## James

USA Frogs has once again created a new website / domain name.....Frog Supply.

So don't be fooled into thinking it is a different company.  

They just made the new site their retail site rather than wholesale (which is still through USA Frogs).

See this other recent thread for more info if you are unfamiliar with USA Frogs and their business practices:
http://www.frogforum.net/showthread.php?t=34238

All concerns with USA Frogs would apply to buying from Frog Supply.

----------

Lija

----------


## Cris

Wow, they sure don't know when to quit! Thanks for the heads up for anyone ordering frogs in the near future.

----------


## neiljakson

thanks for giving information about the frog in USA.   https://www.affordable-dissertation.co.uk/

----------

